# Twin gender guesses 12wk 4+ UPDATED with gender



## Caelli86

Just for a bit of fun, will be finding out at 19 wk scan .

2 boys!!!
 



Attached Files:







089.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 28









088.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## ellahopesky

:pink: and :blue: I think (if they're identical then I think :blue:)


----------



## WantaBelly

both :blue:

I would love twin boys! How Exciting!


----------



## Caelli86

I've just realised I've posted 2 pics of the same baby! Oops, this is twin 2! So same baby , will post twin 1 tomorrow haha


----------



## Eleanor ace

I think boys :)


----------



## ellahopesky

This one I defo think is :blue: then :)


----------



## Caelli86

and here is twin 1 :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







087.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think two boys :)


----------



## Caelli86

Any other guesses??


----------



## babywesson3

2 boys


----------



## amyt88xx

I think girl one the second pic you posted twin 1? And boy for top pic twin 2. Congratulations on having twins how exciting xxx


----------



## Caelli86

Thank you, it's very exciting  xx


----------



## Caelli86

I'm getting so excited, that we have booked an early gender scan for 2 weeks time, keep the guesses coming and will reveal after the scan xx


----------



## Caelli86

Anymore guesses? I am updating because I have my gender scan on Sunday! So will be letting everyone know eeeekkkk I'm so excited xx


----------

